# Time to bring up ZION again



## wolfepakt (May 10, 2006)

Any one gonna be around my neck of the woods soon


----------



## terri (May 10, 2006)

It's never a bad time to bring up Zion. :love:

I'll be a slave to the house all summer, unfortunately.  Any time off I get will be spent hanging out at home.


----------



## Corry (May 10, 2006)

Can't say as I will be, unfortunately.  However, I will be in Baltimore, DC, and Philadelphia next week! WOOOT!


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Wolfe for making me Zion sick.  We want to make it a yearly thing but i'm not sure if we're going to make it out this year.  We're saving up for the mrs' 30th birthday in vegas.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on people you know you love ZION.  You want to come to ZION. You Want to take lots of pictures of ZION. (Before the place burns down!)


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wolfepak:

Parked my old car on a deserted street hoping someone would boost it. Next morning, found a note under the winshield wiper.

"Aw, c'mon, buddy -- ya gotta be kiddin'. Get real, Dude!"

Such is life.

"And so it goes." (Vonnegut)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, I want to...I just lack the monetary ability to make it happen.  Anyone want to help out?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well... I'll be passing by twice. Going North on 89 towards SLC and coming back on the same route. Zion's gonna be to my West, not too far.


----------



## CopenKagan (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd like to go, but it probably wont happen until next year some time.


----------

